# Heya! from Australia



## Adam201 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have lurked here for a while, there are some great posts here which I am hoping to contribute to.

My musical background is leaning towards rock and electronica in terms of performing and composition. But as of the last few months I have been researching (mostly on here) in getting skills for film composition. I have always been a fan of the music and now want to push my composing to the next level.

Excited to be apart, see everyone around!
Adam


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Adam , here's a warm welcome from Sydney . Well it's not hot today , only 28 degrees , just the humidity that suxs . Looking forward to colder weather :D


----------



## Resoded (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Adam!


----------



## Letis (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello and welcome, Adam!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome, fellow Aussie.


----------



## Blakus (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice to see you here Adam!


----------



## trumpoz (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello from Melbourne!


----------



## autopilot (Feb 24, 2014)

Y'know we Aussie VIers should have a meet up one of these days - we should gatecrash the AGSC brown lunch bag or something ... 

Oh and Hi


----------



## Dan Mott (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 24, 2014)

So many Australians here! I love it  o/~


----------

